

MH370 search reveals vast underwater world - aaron695
http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/09/29/mh370-search-reveals-vast-underwater-world-with-huge-volcanoes-and-ridges-deeper-than-the-grand-canyon/

======
tarre
Is there large possibility to find any wrecks on this area?

